# champion 600 possible problem



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hi
i post this just so anyone who may experience this problem with the fender champion 600 will have a fix for it. ive been noticing a strange thing with my 600, where when i hit certain notes, i hear a kind of a fizzy decay, like a bit of static at the end- hard to explain really with words- but i knew it wasnt supposed to be there anyway. what was more annoying was that as soon as i was swearing and thinking about taking it apart, it would stop. only to return later.
anyway, i opened it up and found nothing wrong lol. i decided to turn the amp on with the chassis out, still nothing. i put the chassis in the amp, turned it on, and nothing. i start one of the side screws( the long black ones) and immediatly i hear the static fizziness. pull the chassis out, and i see that the foil covering on the inside of the cabinet is loose and bulging out in places.
so i cover all of the shiny foil with strips of electrical tape(pretty ghetto but there was a roll beside me).
i also covered the tabs on the chassis sides where the screws go in with tape.
and the problem was solved. probably could have just removed the foil, it was all loose and crappy really, but it likely helps keep noise out.
on a side note, i tried a sovtek 12ax7wb and a jj6v6s in it- the sovtek tube gave it a very trebly, almost brittle sound, i put the stock one back. the jj is great- better than the stock one certainly. the beauty of these little 2 tube amps is you notice the different voicings of each tube immediately:smile:


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

that symptom sounds like one that occurs in the Fender Blues Jr amp. I don't know about the side screws, but for the other noise, be sure the ribbon cable is tight to the metal of the amp. I put metal duct tape over mine to secure it and shield it. When that cable is in the 'wrong' position, it can contribute to a buzz-like noise as notes tail off.


----------

